# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen dan maar

## Groenevlinder33

Hallo allemaal!

Graag wil ik praten met mensen die net als ik de anti depressiva hebben afgebouwd.
Ik heb zelf 10 jaar lang anti depressiva geslikt en ik ben er nu inmiddels alweer anderhalf jaar vanaf.
Dat is lang, maar ik heb pas sinds de laatste maanden het idee dat ik veranderd ben, alles gaat in een soort stroomversnelling. 
Alsof ik 10 jaar lang als een zombie heb rondgelopen met amper emoties.
Alsof ik mezelf weer terug moet vinden, daardoor loop ik de hele tijd met zo'n zwaar onrustig gevoel rond.

Ik heb mijn emoties weer terug, wat ergens fijn is, maar ook moeilijk, soms weet ik niet goed wat ik ermee moet en overweldigd het me.
Ook qua kleding en gewicht ben ik weer de "oude" ik aan het worden.
Als ik foto's terugkijk van die tijd schrik ik gewoon, de medicijnen hebben me zo veranderd, qua uitstraling, qua persoonlijkheid en dat zie ik nu pas. 

Oke, ik wil er niet te diep op ingaan, want het is alleen maar even voorstellen haha.
(kom ik meteen met heel mijn verhaal  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Als er mensen erover willen praten lijkt me dat erg fijn!

Groenevlinder.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Groenevlinder, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je even niet meer weet wat je met al je emoties moet, als je jaren daarvoor ze niet echt hebt gevoeld. Hier op het forum zijn veel mensen die met je de ervaringen kunnen delen. Zo kun je al ervaringen vinden bij de rubriek antidepressiva. Veel sterkte met het zoeken naar jezelf!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Anita Hebikwel

Hallo ik ben Sunshine,

Vind t gewoon leuk om ideeen op te doen

----------


## wim1947

Hallo, ik ben Wim en heb mij bij het forum gevoegd om er achter te komen of er mensen zijn met dezelfde problemen als ik. En wat daar aan te doen!
Ik heb al jaren last van spieraanhechtingspijn.
Als ik bij de dokter kom zegt hij "Daar is niets aan te doen.
Ik ben 66 jaar en heb dit probleem al wel 18 jaar. Het is geen reuma, zeggen de doktoren.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Sunshine, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum dan en een fijne dag.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Wim, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je zou een bericht kunnen plaatsen bij de rubriek Spieren & Gewrichten. Dan kunnen andere forumleden reageren en kun je zo gerichter antwoord krijgen.

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

